
Tesla Motors Acquires Tesla.com: We Speak with the Seller - gist
https://www.namepros.com/blog/tesla-acquires-tesla-com-we-speak-with-the-seller.921692/
======
codecamper
A couple years ago I sold fullscreen.com for not much. 15 years ago I had
applied for a trademark, but was refused, the USPTO said it was a generic
computer term. They mailed me a photocopied computer dictionary with the term
full-screen highlighted. I wondered about windows, but gave up there. I used
the name briefly for a software product: screensaver & wallpaper 1-click
installer.

Then a couple years a ago, a new fullscreen had somehow gotten the trademark.
They said that I should sell the name because they had a trademark. Not being
very clever, I sold it. I'd even been using the name again selling apps -- but
my first use with the apps was a little after this new fullscreen got their
trademark.

Maybe I screwed up -- but it felt to me like whoever had the money for lawyers
was going to win a battle like that.

~~~
gist
> They said that I should sell the name because they had a trademark

Who is "they"?

~~~
goeric
One of the largest MCNs (YouTube networks). They're owned by AT&T and Chernin
Group now.

~~~
codecamper
Yup, that 250 million deal went down about a week after I relented. :( I'm
just a programmer dude. I need to get some legal help, obviously. Lawyers just
make my skin crawl though. I look forward to the day we have replaced most of
their function with neural nets.

------
underwater
> Basically, I realized that I would never have the time to use the domain in
> a productive manner.

Read: Tesla finally offered enough money. He just can't say as much because it
would have made it easier for Tesla to argue he's squatting.

That quote from Jason Calacanis is horribly butchered, too.

~~~
gist
> He just can't say as much because it would have made it easier for Tesla to
> argue he's squatting

Has nothing to do with it. There is allegedly an NDA is the reason. Once the
sale is done you can say whatever you want there is no action the buyer can
take. Price if high enough might end up in some other document though.

~~~
underwater
That makes more sense.

------
teslabox
I've had teslabox.com since 2003... Someone was sending certified mail to the
pobox I had - I only checked the box every six months so I never got their
letter. The sender had to have gotten that address from whois. I got a free
domain from Google, transferred, anonymize, and closed the pobox last
November.

Noticed recently that an Asian manufacturer registered teslabox.net, for their
Tesla Model S accessory. Maybe someone wanted to buy my domain.

------
witty_username
Isn't a UDRP for Tesla.com nonsensical because Tesla.com isn't similar to
Teslamotors.com?

~~~
gist
It's nonsensical because there is nothing wrong with owning that domain (from
multiple perspectives) and most importantly the ownership predates Teslas use
of the name by a long time (and a short time is all you need). So unless the
owner is trying to compete in an area similar to Tesla's trademarks it's a non
starter.

UDRP won't get you a name unless certain conditions are met and even then
there are ways to hold onto the name (you can file federal lawsuits for
example) if there is enough money involved.

In the end this becomes a battle of nerves as well as gambling as to what the
fold price will be of both parties before they walk.

The truth though is tesla.com is what I call a bastard domain. As a result of
the fact that Tesla is effectively the only buyer of the name (because any new
use they'd have established broad rights by their popularity let's say) it
would be hard for a new buyer to justify purchasing the domain for as high of
a price as Tesla would pay for it.

------
mrtron
tesla.com is a better primary domain than teslamotors.com, as they have the
powerwall available as well as autos.

I wonder when they will make the full switch?

------
rahimzayid
If u type in tesla.com right now it will lead you to teslamotors.com, i don't
understand why they want to purchase tesla.com

~~~
tonyferguson742
Agree. I m still trying to figure out why tesla would spend time and effort on
this matter.

------
mrbill
I hope he got lots of money AND a Tesla vehicle.

~~~
dashoffset
I believe that if I got paid $1M I would not spend part of it buying a Tesla.
But if I got $100k AND a Tesla I wouldn't sell the vehicle.

------
floodyberry-
A squatter selling a domain name is "news"?

~~~
gist
He is not a squatter. Stop with the arbitrary use of squatter for anyone who
owns a domain and isn't willing to give it to a company which didn't even
exist at the time of original registration.

Separately buying and selling domains is a legitimate business (and there are
companies that do this on the stock exchanges).

Squatter dates back to a few cases in the 90's where tech guys held their
companies names ransome or certain people tried to register unique trademarks
with the clear intention of holding out for large sums of money.

Nothing gives Tesla the god given right to just get that name because they are
Tesla (in these particular circumstances).

